# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  When will we have results for the Sanford vs. Bostic race?

## Bastiat's The Law

Anybody on the ground there in SC?

----------


## supermario21

tonight, the sos site there is pretty good.

----------


## itshappening

Sanford says polls close at 7pm

I am predicting a 57-43 race

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Found a site that should have live results soon.

http://www.politico.com/2013-electio...arolina/?hp=lb

----------


## mosquitobite

If Sanford hadn't cheated, my opinion is he would have been President now.  Such a shame.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> If Sanford hadn't cheated, my opinion is he would have been President now.  Such a shame.


That is certainly possible.  Sanford would have been tough in the primary and general election.

----------


## mosquitobite

> That is certainly possible.  Sanford would have been tough in the primary and general election.


Imo, he had the ability to unite the three main factions of the GOP (pre-adultery that is).  He could have won the fiscal conservatives/libertarians, the social cons, and the even begrudgingly the establishment.  I also think he would have stomped Obama in the debates.

He didn't just cheat on his wife.  I truly believe he cheated the entire country out of an excellent President.  

Back in 2003 when I got disgusted with the GOP and Bush - that's how I found Ron Paul and Mark Sanford.  I loved that Sanford even had executive experience (and nailed it) as governor.   Then he sold his soul to the devil for some puntane.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Imo, he had the ability to unite the three main factions of the GOP (pre-adultery that is).  He could have won the fiscal conservatives/libertarians, the social cons, and the even begrudgingly the establishment.  I also think he would have stomped Obama in the debates.
> 
> He didn't just cheat on his wife.  I truly believe he cheated the entire country out of an excellent President.  
> 
> Back in 2003 when I got disgusted with the GOP and Bush - that's how I found Ron Paul and Mark Sanford.  I loved that Sanford even had executive experience (and nailed it) as governor.   Then he sold his soul to the devil for some puntane.


Very true.  Hopefully he can salvage himself with a second chance.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

He just needed Hillary for a wife....?

----------


## PatriotOne

No results yet?  I'm pulling for Sanford grudgingly but in the back of my mind I can't help but wonder if there's more blackmail material on him and he's compromised during his next tenure.

----------


## tsai3904

Quote from one of Sanford's ex DC staffers:




> Staffers say that living out of his Hill office would have made it particularly difficult (though not impossible) to keep extracurricular activities under wraps  especially since many of his staffers worked late. I certainly wouldnt call Mark a lighthearted guy, says one former staffer. When you were at work, you were there to work. It was serious.
> 
> But that didnt curtail many staffers dedication. He is a personality that inspires loyalty, one says. *I mean, it was kind of an us-against-the-world thing then. He was the guy along with Ron Paul voting no.*


http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...betsy-woodruff

----------


## angelatc

> Imo, he had the ability to unite the three main factions of the GOP (pre-adultery that is).  He could have won the fiscal conservatives/libertarians, the social cons, and the even begrudgingly the establishment.  I also think he would have stomped Obama in the debates.
> 
> He didn't just cheat on his wife.  I truly believe he cheated the entire country out of an excellent President.  
> 
> Back in 2003 when I got disgusted with the GOP and Bush - that's how I found Ron Paul and Mark Sanford.  I loved that Sanford even had executive experience (and nailed it) as governor.   Then he sold his soul to the devil for some puntane.


Yes indeed.  Back in 2007, it was so exciting when he and Ron Paul got together for a chat before the debate.  It totally legitimized Ron Paul as a candidate.

----------


## kathy88

7:00 right? This is exciting. I love results nights

----------


## Michigan11

Will Amash and Massie have a new ally tonight?

----------


## Spoa

> Will Amash and Massie have a new ally tonight?


Not tonight. Even if Sanford wins, he will still have to win the general election...which may be the problem. 

Key Question: Can Sanford get more than 19, 854 votes and does he win by a large margin? If he does, then he should be safe for the general election. If not, then he is going to have to work hard to win. Rumors are that a lot of Bostic's supporters plan to vote for the Democrat if Sanford wins...which isn't good news. So we have to watch the results to see how if Sanford wins by a landslide or just a slim margin (which would mean the Democrat could actually win).

----------


## supermario21

Tom Davis was doing some last minute stumping for Mark today.

----------


## Spoa

23, 652 is the magic number.

That is the total of Bostic and Busch's loyal supporters. Busch (D) got 15802 votes in the primary and is now the nominee. Bostic got 7168 votes...those are his loyal supporters who would likely vote for Busch out of rage. And 652 voters voted for the other Democrat candidate. The other voters who voted for other GOP candidates could probably be convinced to vote for Sanford in the general election.

Hopefully, Sanford can get more or close to 23, 000 (that should set him as safe to win this seat in June). 

http://www.politico.com/2013-electio...outh-carolina/    The Primary Results.

P.S.: Good news is that Sanford already has 19, 854 loyal supporters supposedly. Let's see if he can pick up more from the other GOP candidates (5 of them endorsed him in the runoff).

----------


## Spoa

And 7:00 PM ET has arrived! Vote results coming soon.

----------


## sailingaway

Polls are closed, TV setting up. #SC1  http://ow.ly/i/1Og2J

https://twitter.com/SCPatchPolitics/...23243514994689

----------


## sailingaway

earlier tweets from that guy, read from the bottom up:

*Shawn Drury ‏@SCPatchPolitics now
Look! Voters! Oh wait, they're in line for seafood. Nevermind. http://ow.ly/i/1Oflx  #SC1

 Shawn Drury ‏@SCPatchPolitics now
Waiting for polls to close. @ Historic Charleston Foundation http://instagram.com/p/Xnjludsr3G/ 

 Shawn Drury ‏@SCPatchPolitics now
Turnout in #SC1 all but certainly will be under 10 percent.

 Shawn Drury ‏@SCPatchPolitics now
Conventional wisdom says low turnout helps Bostic in #SC1. And we're seeing polling places where there are more workers than voters.*

----------


## sailingaway

I take it this guy doesn't like Sanford, from his retweets:

*Ann Marie Adams ‏@SCMornings now
Yep for some of us a #nowin “@SCPatchPolitics: line of the day: GOP operative who compared the special in #SC1 today to Sophie's Choice.”*

----------


## supermario21

The first numbers trickle in...

Sanford 299    64.4%
Bostic   165    35.6%

----------


## ClydeCoulter

n/m (June)

----------


## sailingaway

Gina Smith ‏@GinaNSmith now
Poll results starting to come in. So far, Sanford has 299 votes and Bostic 165. Less than 1 percent reporting. #SC1 #SC01

----------


## kathy88

Sanslide.

----------


## Lucille

5 things to watch in Mark Sanford-Curtis Bostic runoff

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2013/0...#ixzz2PLsPGp6b

----------


## sailingaway

Robert Stacy McCain ‏@rsmccain now
#SC01 FIRST RESULTS: SANFORD - 652 (63%)  BOSTIC - 384 (37%) http://t.co/IN5o4GrOMM … LIVEBLOG #TCOT

----------


## supermario21

2 percent reporting, politico is ahead of the SOS site.


Sanford 1250     62%
Bostic 771         38%

----------


## sailingaway

*Shawn Drury ‏@SCPatchPolitics now
6 precincts in: Sanford 1250, Bostic 771. #SC1 http://ht.ly/jGz0J*

----------


## sailingaway

Mark Davenport ‏@MarkLive5News now
The food shows up. The crowd shows up. Waiting on @MarkSanford #chsnews #SC1 - PIC: http://campl.us/ovql

----------


## sailingaway

Summerville Patch ‏@SumvillePatch now
Interesting choice of fare at the. @Bostic4Congress camp (don't worry, there's BBQ nearby!) #SC1 pic.twitter.com/zY4WFkblJO

----------


## sailingaway

link to results http://www.enr-scvotes.org/SC/46107/...n/summary.html

----------


## Brett85

When is the general election going to occur?

----------


## sailingaway

this guy isn't making friends:

*FreedomWorks Panda ‏@NicoleGennette now
@Bostic4Congress Damn, so close! If only you got more awesome endorsements like Frothy and Ann Coulter. #SC1 #SC01*

be gracious when you win.  My 2 cents

----------


## T.hill

> When is the general election going to occur?


may 7th

----------


## sailingaway

Brandon ‏@Brand_Allen now
.@MarkSanford: 62%, #Bostic: 38%. 1.9% reporting.2013 South Carolina House Runoff Results http://www.politico.com/2013-electio...nxYatI.twitter … via @POLITICO #SC01 #SC1

politico full link: http://t.co/1YKbqYthXg

----------


## sailingaway

from politico link (but you can click it yourself) 

*District Results
District	Candidate	Party	% of Vote	Vote Count
1st District
1.9% Reporting
M. Sanford	GOP	61.9%	 1,250
C. Bostic	GOP	38.1%	 771*

----------


## sailingaway

*Mark Davenport ‏@MarkLive5News now
@MarkSanford on his way to watch party. First priority = Eat. Second = Address swarm of supporters #chsnews #SC1*

----------


## sailingaway

in other news:

----------


## sailingaway

Shawn Drury ‏@SCPatchPolitics now
The scene at Sanford party central at Sticky Fingers. pic.twitter.com/yfOFBnPcz1

----------


## sailingaway

*Nathaniel Rakich ‏@baseballot now
2% in, including a good chunk of Berkeley Co. Sanford leads everywhere. Bostic needed Berkeley. #SC01 #SC1 #SCtweets #tcot*

----------


## sailingaway

SumvillePatch Summerville Patch 49s
Bostic supporters eat and wait for results #SC1 pic.twitter.com/yfjBF1mbKj



Well, it looks like a nicer party to be honest, too bad about the losing thing.

----------


## supermario21

Things just got quite a bit tighter with 14% in.

Sanford 4577   57% 
Bostic   3446   43%

----------


## sailingaway

*SumvillePatch Summerville Patch 1m
Bostic stage . @bostic4congress party #SC1 pic.twitter.com/Hly6WXy3Jy*

----------


## sailingaway

> Things just got quite a bit tighter with 14% in.
> 
> Sanford 4577   57% 
> Bostic   3446   43%


The first numbers were ballots by mail.

----------


## sailingaway

*Mark Davenport ‏@MarkLive5News now
RT @Live5News: #GOP primary runoff - @Bostic4Congress - 44%, @MarkSanford - 56% (5221 votes so far) #chsnews #SC1*

----------


## sailingaway

*ABC News 4 ‏@ABCNews4 now
Knocking on the door of 7000 votes. Sanford with 57% #sc1 #chsnews*

----------


## sailingaway

*Robert F Behre ‏@RobertFBehre now
State Elex Comm has Sanford over Bostic 56-44, but Politico's more updated count has Sanford up 58-42. #sc1 #scpol*

----------


## sailingaway

*Shawn Drury ‏@SCPatchPolitics now
Future Senatorial candidate @leebright is at Sanford's HQ.
*

----------


## sailingaway

*AP: Sanford 58-42% after 1st 9,746 votes (2,802 from BERK, 5,914 CHAR, 1,030 DRCH) 19% pcts in #sc01 #sc1*

----------


## itshappening

He's crushing him.

----------


## sailingaway

*ABC News 4 ‏@ABCNews4 now
17,000 votes. Sanford lead narrows to 53/47 over Bostic. #sc1 #chsnews*

----------


## supermario21

Tom Davis has apparently not been an effective surrogate. Bostic is winning Beaufort county (Beaufort, HHI, Bluffton).

----------


## sailingaway

Bostic   46.60%	8,395
Mark Sanford (REP)		53.40%	9,619
 	 	 	18,014


from the sc link which is now ahead of politico/AP

----------


## itshappening

Charleston will pull through for him i'm sure.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Damn, this is serious...gorilla warfare, they're sneaking in as "boat people" b-word.




> in other news:

----------


## Spoa

> *Shawn Drury ‏@SCPatchPolitics now
> Future Senatorial candidate @leebright is at Sanford's HQ.
> *


Hooray!

----------


## supermario21

Sanford up 54-46 halfway in.

----------


## Spoa

Quick Analysis: Bostic has picked up more support since the Primary Eelction (had 7, 168 in primary, now has more than 9,000).

Sanford is inching nearer to his primary total with 46.7% reporting.

----------


## sailingaway

*Curtis Bostic (REP)		45.71%	10,149
Mark Sanford (REP)		54.29%	12,053
 	 	 	22,202*

----------


## sailingaway

> Quick Analysis: Bostic has picked up more support since the Primary Eelction (had 7, 168 in primary, now has more than 9,000).
> 
> Sanford is inching nearer to his primary total with 46.7% reporting.


was there a Dem primary?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> *Curtis Bostic (REP)		45.71%	10,149
> Mark Sanford (REP)		54.29%	12,053
>  	 	 	22,202*


% reporting?  (what's the sc link?)

----------


## sailingaway

*Voter Turnout:	 4.92 %
*

----------


## sailingaway

> % reporting?  (what's the sc link?)


http://www.enr-scvotes.org/SC/46107/...n/summary.html

----------


## itshappening

66% reported 55/45... AP should call this now.. Sanford wins

----------


## Spoa

> was there a Dem primary, or is this the first time the Dems really came out?


There was. 




> Winner E. Colbert Busch	Dem	95.9%	 15,802
> B. Frasier	Dem	4.1%	 682

----------


## itshappening

Race has been called.  
*
Sanford WINS!*

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> http://www.enr-scvotes.org/SC/46107/...n/summary.html


"Thank you very much"  _(you know)_

----------


## Spoa

> 66% reported 55/45... AP should call this now.. Sanford wins


I agree. I'm sort of worried about Sanford's totals right now. He hasn't broken his primary total yet, and I am hoping that he gets above 23, 000. Otherwise, he will need to beg Bostic's supporters to support him. Otherwise, he'll lose to Busch.

Hate to be a pessimist, but he's going to have a harder time if he doesn't break at least 20,000.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> 66% reported 55/45... AP should call this now.. Sanford wins


Why prematurely ejaculate when you don't have to?

_edit: savor the moment._

----------


## Spoa

> Race has been called.  
> *
> Sanford WINS!*


Wonderful news.

----------


## sailingaway

*Robert F Behre ‏@RobertFBehre now
Sanford's watch party seems livelier/noisier  than 2 weeks ago. Sensing it's getting late for Bostic to close the gap. #sc1 #sc01 #scpol*

----------


## sailingaway

*Nikki Gaskins ‏@nikkigaskins now
RT @ABCNews4: And the AP has called the race for Mark Sanford.... #sc1 #chsnews*

----------


## itshappening

> I agree. I'm sort of worried about Sanford's totals right now. He hasn't broken his primary total yet, and I am hoping that he gets above 23, 000. Otherwise, he will need to beg Bostic's supporters to support him. Otherwise, he'll lose to Busch.
> 
> Hate to be a pessimist, but he's going to have a harder time if he doesn't break at least 20,000.


No they won't.  They will support the Republican. Chill out.

----------


## sailingaway

*Mark Pettit II ‏@MP_Deuce now
“@TVAmy: RT @ginansmith: SC politicos say Sanford will win it. Split on by how much tho. #SC1” @tylershugart it's a beautiful day in SC*

----------


## supermario21

No way an evangelical endorses a pro-choice woman.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I agree. I'm sort of worried about Sanford's totals right now. He hasn't broken his primary total yet, and I am hoping that he gets above 23, 000. Otherwise, he will need to beg Bostic's supporters to support him. Otherwise, he'll lose to Busch.
> 
> Hate to be a pessimist, but he's going to have a harder time if he doesn't break at least 20,000.


GOP turnout was better than the D's, right?

----------


## supermario21

> GOP turnout was better than the D's, right?


The primary had higher turnout than the runoff, and despite only capturing 37% of the Rep. primary, Sanford still got maybe 3 or 4 thousand more votes than Colbert-Busch.

----------


## Spoa

> No they won't.  They will support the Republican. Chill out.


Will they? I may be depending on the Facebook comments too much, but there were certainly a few Bostic supporters who said they will support the Democrat.

----------


## Spoa

Good news...Sanford has almost broken his primary number of votes with 74% of the vote in. Hopefully, he can push it above 20,000.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Will they? I may be depending on the Facebook comments too much, but there were certainly a few Bostic supporters who said they will support the Democrat.


Things can/will change by June.

----------


## Spoa

With 78% of the vote in, Sanford has broken his primary total!  Hooray!!!!!!

----------


## itshappening

> Will they? I may be depending on the Facebook comments too much, but there were certainly a few Bostic supporters who said they will support the Democrat.


Yes, the Democrats haven't won this seat for 30 years and Sanford has plenty of money and has never lost an election.  He knows what he's doing.

Comments on the internet mean nothing... like a Coulter endorsement.

----------


## supermario21

Sanford is 116 votes shy of 20K with 77.9% in. He will out do his primary total and Colbert-Busch.

----------


## sailingaway

aaaand until next election....

*Paul Combs ‏@PAC43 now
I actually tried to grow my own food but I can't find any Twinkie seeds*

----------


## sailingaway

*Mark Davenport ‏@MarkLive5News now
As the @AP called #GOP #SC1 runoff for @MarkSanford, he was pouring dressing on a salad #chsnews #sctweets*

----------


## angelatc

> I agree. I'm sort of worried about Sanford's totals right now. He hasn't broken his primary total yet, and I am hoping that he gets above 23, 000. Otherwise, he will need to beg Bostic's supporters to support him. Otherwise, he'll lose to Busch.
> 
> Hate to be a pessimist, but he's going to have a harder time if he doesn't break at least 20,000.



Some of the Bostic voters will vote for him in the General.  And Sanford just broke 20k, with only 1 county reporting.  http://www.enr-scvotes.org/SC/46107/...n/summary.html

----------


## sailingaway

*Luke Kerr-Dineen ‏@LukeKerrDineen now
In both the primary and the runoff, Mark Sanford has won more votes than Colbert Busch did in her primary. #sc1 #scnews #sctweets*

----------


## LatinsforPaul

POLITICO Breaking News
04/02/2013 08:18 PM EDT (expires: 04/02/2013 09:18 PM EDT)
Former Gov. Mark Sanford has won the Republican primary runoff in South Carolina's 1st Congressional District, the Associated Press reports. He'll face off against Democrat Elizabeth Colbert Busch, a Clemson University administrator and the sister of comedian Stephen Colbert, in the May 7 general election.

----------


## Spoa

> POLITICO ‏@politico 11m
> #Breaking: Former Gov. Mark Sanford has won the Republican primary runoff in South Carolina's 1st District, the AP reports
>  Retweeted by Justin Amash


Note who retweeted this tweet.

----------


## Spoa

Sanford has broken 20K!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Yes, the Democrats haven't won this seat for 30 years and Sanford has plenty of money and has never lost an election.  He knows what he's doing.
> 
> Comments on the internet mean nothing... like a Coulter endorsement.


Hey, I resemble that!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Sanford has broken 20K!


Yehaw...!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Will they? I may be depending on the Facebook comments too much, but there were certainly a few Bostic supporters who said they will support the Democrat.


This pretty much reminds me of the situation that Bentivolio faced in his general election for the new district. Some of the establishment was gearing everyone they knew to vote for the liberal democrat but the rank and file overwhelmingly voted for KB. Of course, that was a higher turnout situation than what Sanford will be facing, it's just that a very low amount of Bostic republicans will defect. As an anecdote, the couple that was staffing the polls for Kerry's challenger in the primary said they would support Kerry in the general despite the fact that their challenger wasn't and they thought to not support the republican was very wrong.

----------


## supermario21

Sanford lead increasing, icing on the cake!

23,865-18,411 (56.5-43.5)

----------


## Spoa

> This pretty much reminds me of the situation that Bentivolio faced in his general election for the new district. Some of the establishment was gearing everyone they knew to vote for the liberal democrat but the rank and file overwhelmingly voted for KB. Of course, that was a higher turnout situation than what Sanford will be facing, it's just that a very low amount of Bostic republicans will defect. As an anecdote, the couple that was staffing the polls for Kerry's challenger in the primary said they would support Kerry in the general despite the fact that their challenger wasn't and they thought to not support the republican was very wrong.


Thanks for the anecdote. This and also SANFORD HAS BROKEN 22K!  WONDERFUL NEWS!

----------


## Spoa

WITH 96% REPORTING...SANFORD HAS BROKEN THE MUCH NEEDED 23 THOUSAND VOTES!!!

He in fact has more than 25 Thousand Votes. On to a huge victory in June!

----------


## supermario21

Funny to browse through the tweets, liberty guys all excited. Evangelicals, Santorum, and yes Rubio supporters (from their twitter descriptions) not so happy.

----------


## itshappening

> Sanford says polls close at 7pm
> 
> I am predicting a 57-43 race


I pretty much nailed it.

----------


## supermario21

Itshappening should be on Rand Paul's SC primary team.

----------


## Spoa

> I pretty much nailed it.


Congratulations!

----------


## sailingaway

Leah Cole wins!!

----------


## T.hill

> WITH 96% REPORTING...SANFORD HAS BROKEN THE MUCH NEEDED 23 THOUSAND VOTES!!!
> 
> He in fact has more than 25 Thousand Votes. On to a huge victory in June!


May, the general election is next month.

----------


## Spoa

In other news, Liberty Candidate Leah Cole wins state rep seat!  Great night for liberty!

----------


## supermario21

Good, Sanford will be the sitting Rep when my family goes on vacation to HHI in June, lol.

----------


## Spoa

> May, the general election is next month.


Thanks for the correction.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

#StopSanford is trending on Twitter and it seems that the only people participating in that hashtag are people whose pictures have some sort of Pro-Democrat logo in their profile picture.

Cult, much?

----------


## NOVALibertarian

EDIT- Double post.

----------


## sailingaway

97%+ 

*District Results
District	Candidate	Party	% of Vote	Vote Count
1st District
97.2% Reporting
Winner M. Sanford	GOP	56.8%	 25,383
C. Bostic	GOP	43.2%	 19,344*

----------


## angelatc

> Will they? I may be depending on the Facebook comments too much, but there were certainly a few Bostic supporters who said they will support the Democrat.



Some might, and some will just stay home, but the party faithful will come back to the party.

Mark Sanford appreciates sign wavers?  He must not know squat about politics: https://twitter.com/MarkSanford/stat...09221063311361

----------


## sailingaway

> #StopSanford is trending on Twitter and it seems that the only people participating in that hashtag are people whose pictures have some sort of Pro-Democrat logo in their profile picture.
> 
> Cult, much?


It is trending from the beltway and the OFA bots, likely, surely not from SC or Busch would have gotten more votes.

----------


## Spoa

> Some might, and some will just stay home, but the party faithful will come back to the party.


Will Bostic endorse Sanford tonight?

----------


## angelatc

> Will Bostic endorse Sanford tonight?



I think so, but I'm not really all that good at these things.  Go ask itshappening!

----------


## supermario21

Bostic's son is doing some angry, unsportsmanlike tweeting. Apparently he's popular enough to be verified.




> Daniel Bostic ‏@debostic 33m
> The Lord gives, and the Lord takes away. BLESSED be the name of the Lord. #SC1 #SC01







> Sujata Jain ‏@SujataLive5 32m
> One Bostic supporter: "This just means that Colbert Busch has won." #Sc01
>  Retweeted by Daniel Bostic







> Daniel Bostic ‏@debostic 8m
> No - I will not be supporting @MarkSanford in any way. The State of SC can do better. #SC1 #SC01





> Daniel Bostic ‏@debostic now
> I cannot vote for a man who lacks character. Any of the other candidates I would've supported, but not him. #SC1 #SC01

----------


## Spoa

> Bostic's son is doing some angry, unsportsmanlike tweeting. Apparently he's popular enough to be verified.


Then he should go vote for the baby-killing, balanced budget-busting, wasteful spending, Busch. Sure sounds reasonable and principled to me...

----------


## Pisces

> Will they? I may be depending on the Facebook comments too much, but there were certainly a few Bostic supporters who said they will support the Democrat.


People say this all the time right after a painful defeat. The diehard Dewhurst fans (not that there were many of them) said the same after he was beaten.

----------


## angelatc

> Bostic's son is doing some angry, unsportsmanlike tweeting. Apparently he's popular enough to be verified.


He's an actor and a model.  Done some Lifetime movies, acccording to IMDB.

----------


## sailingaway

*Mark Davenport MarkLive5News
FIRST LOOK: @MarkSanford surprised by fiancé Maria Belen at watch party #sctweets #chsnews #SC1 - PIC:*

----------


## TaftFan

> *Shawn Drury ‏@SCPatchPolitics now
> Future Senatorial candidate @leebright is at Sanford's HQ.
> *


Interesting.

----------


## supermario21

> Interesting.


He's probably telling people he's announcing shortly. He said he'd announce after the runoff.

----------


## angelatc

> *Mark Davenport MarkLive5News
> FIRST LOOK: @MarkSanford surprised by fiancé Maria Belen at watch party #sctweets #chsnews #SC1 - PIC:*



No shame in wrecking a home, I guess.

----------


## Pisces

> No shame in wrecking a home, I guess.


If Sanford wants to win, his fiancee should keep a very low profile during the campaign.

----------


## sailingaway

She's his wife, she wasn't going to stay behind the wood work forever. There are downsides to any way they play it. If she stays out of the limelight and seems nice, and people trash her, it will make those who do that look bad.  He did say at the time it was a grand passion and he did marry her.  It was going to happen.

And no, I don't approve of the affair, it is just a done deal.  He isn't a paragon.  But he might help matters in the House.

----------


## Spoa

> If Sanford wants to win, his fiancee should keep a very low profile during the campaign.



Amen. She should go back to Argentina for a while so that the media can't get to her.

(Wait...did he marry her? If he did, then forget the comment above...I do agree that she should keep a very low profile in this campaign.)

----------


## sailingaway

> Amen. She should go back to Argentina for a while so that the media can't get to her.
> 
> (Wait...did he marry her? If he did, then forget the comment above...I do agree that she should keep a very low profile in this campaign.)


I thought they were married.  Maybe they are just engaged. But either way, she is officially a couple with him, not a mistress.

----------


## sailingaway

You are right, the tweet says fiance and either ran into the 140 characters or thinks fiance is the female term.

----------


## supermario21

They are still only engaged.

----------


## itshappening

How did he meet this woman from Argentina anyway? Did he find her on the internet? bit weird for the governor of SC to be chatting to a woman from Argentina then meeting up with her.. maybe he got bored of his wife? I feel sorry for the wife and kids.

----------


## sailingaway

final:

*District	Candidate	Party	% of Vote	Vote Count
1st District
100.0% Reporting
Winner M. Sanford	GOP	56.6%	 26,066
C. Bostic	GOP	43.4%	 20,005*

----------


## angelatc

> She's his wife, she wasn't going to stay behind the wood work forever. There are downsides to any way they play it. If she stays out of the limelight and seems nice, and people trash her, it will make those who do that look bad.  He did say at the time it was a grand passion and he did marry her.  It was going to happen.
> 
> And no, I don't approve of the affair, it is just a done deal.  He isn't a paragon.  But he might help matters in the House.



Maybe. But I'll never vote for him, and I'll always refer to her as a whore.  Deal with it.

----------


## supermario21

This pretty much tells us what we need to know. Met first in 2001, then in 2008 things got physical when Sanford was on an official trip to Argentina.

http://www.voxxi.com/maria-belen-cha...duced-sanford/

----------


## Spoa

Great news! Mike Moon is the new state representative in Missouri!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> this guy isn't making friends:
> 
> *FreedomWorks Panda ‏@NicoleGennette now
> @Bostic4Congress Damn, so close! If only you got more awesome endorsements like Frothy and Ann Coulter. #SC1 #SC01*
> 
> be gracious when you win.  My 2 cents


I love seeing the Frothy/Ann Coulter candidate go down in flames.  The day will come when candidates run away from these big government, war-mongering clowns instead of embracing them.  Imagine when everyone will want the Paul seal of approval.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> POLITICO Breaking News
> 04/02/2013 08:18 PM EDT (expires: 04/02/2013 09:18 PM EDT)
> Former Gov. Mark Sanford has won the Republican primary runoff in South Carolina's 1st Congressional District, the Associated Press reports. He'll face off against Democrat Elizabeth Colbert Busch, a Clemson University administrator *and the sister of comedian Stephen Colbert*, in the May 7 general election.


They desperately push this angle in the hope of making this a national race with outside DNC money.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> This pretty much reminds me of the situation that Bentivolio faced in his general election for the new district. Some of the establishment was gearing everyone they knew to vote for the liberal democrat but the rank and file overwhelmingly voted for KB. Of course, that was a higher turnout situation than what Sanford will be facing, it's just that a very low amount of Bostic republicans will defect. As an anecdote, the couple that was staffing the polls for Kerry's challenger in the primary said they would support Kerry in the general despite the fact that their challenger wasn't and they thought to not support the republican was very wrong.


Supporting a dem over a rep is blasphemy to rank and file republicans.  Only the wackiest of the establishment hacks would promote the former.

----------


## Adrock

They may not support the democrat, but they may just stay home all together.

----------


## supermario21

It's funny how libertarians and the liberty wing of the GOP always gets blamed, yet nobody looks at the evangelical/statist wing of the party...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Bostic's son is doing some angry, unsportsmanlike tweeting. Apparently he's popular enough to be verified.


Probably just a self righteous hypocrite. I'll wager this guy supported serial divorcees Ghouliani, McCain or Thompson at some point.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> It's funny how libertarians and the liberty wing of the GOP always gets blamed, yet nobody looks at the evangelical/statist wing of the party...


They used to win elections with that evangelical/statist coalition, now its an albatross around the neck.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Probably just a self righteous hypocrite. I'll wager this guy supported serial divorcees Ghouliani, McCain or Thompson at some point.


He sounds pretty churchy, so I bet he thought Bostic winning was preordained from above.  A lot of these arrogant, self-righteous types are besides themselves when reality doesn't go the way of scripture.  You can see it on the face of the Romneys too.  They thought it was destiny for them to triumph and rule.

----------


## mosquitobite

> How did he meet this woman from Argentina anyway? Did he find her on the internet? bit weird for the governor of SC to be chatting to a woman from Argentina then meeting up with her.. maybe he got bored of his wife? I feel sorry for the wife and kids.


You and I think alike.

I've always thought she was an establishment plant to knock him down in popularity.

Note, this does not take *ANY* blame from him.  He failed the test.  But I have often wondered how a beautiful Argentinian newscaster ends up in a relationship with a SC governor.  I'd love to hear how they met.

----------


## itshappening

You mean like a honeytrap?

Thanks for everyone giving +rep for accurate prediction... nice surprise!

----------

